# Where to get a Scott Addict 2009/compatible Fork?



## chrisvz (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a Scott Addict Fork that is compatible for the 2009 frame. There is only one on ebay right now and that's the only option I have found on the internet. 

Are the new models compatible? Can I order one from a distributor or website? Please guide me through the right way.

Thanks:idea:


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

have you tried Scott directly?
if it is a standard 1 1/8" steerer tube other forks may work aswell


----------

